# Chewing gum



## Jillaroo (Oct 27, 2013)

*CHEWING
GUM!

An Australian man was having a 
coffee and croissants with butter
and jam in a cafe when an 
American tourist, chewing gum, sat down next to him. 


The Australian politely ignored the American, who, nevertheless started up a conversation. 


The American snapped his gum and said, 'You Australian folk eat the whole bread?' 


The Australian frowned, annoyed with being bothered during his 
breakfast, and replied, 'of course.' 


The American blew a huge bubble. 'We don't. In the States, we only 
eat what's inside. ?The crusts we collect in a container,
recycle them, transform them into croissants and sell them to Australia .' 


The American had a smirk on his 
face. The Australian listened in silence 


The American persisted, 'D'ya eat jam with your bread?' Sighing, the
Australian replied, 'of course.' 


Cracking his gum between his teeth, the American said, 'we don't. In the
States, we eat fresh fruit 
for breakfast, then we put all the peels, seeds and the 
leftovers in containers, recycle them, transform them into jam 
and sell it to Australia ..

The Australian then 
asked, 'Do you have sex in the States?'


The American smiled and said 'Why of course we do' The Australian leaned closer to him and asked, 'And what do you do with the condoms once you've used them?'


'We throw them away, of course!'
Now it was the Australians 
turn to smile.


'We don't. In Australia , we put 
them in a container, recycle them, melt them down into chewing 
gum and sell them to the United States ... Why do you think it's 
called Wrigley's?'?                              :lofl::lofl:                                                
*


----------



## That Guy (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Casper (Oct 28, 2013)

_*Jill.....an oldie but still very funny.....
*_


----------



## TICA (Oct 28, 2013)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

Ewwww..makes me glad I don't chew gum, or I'd think of that every time I popped a piece of Wrigley's in my mouth!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2013)

Not so funny really. 

Too much talk in several websites on the net about latex, rubber and various unknown plastic in chewing gum. 

Here's one: 
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/09/14/chewing-gum-cancer-risk.aspx




> *3. Calcium Casein Peptone (Calcium Phosphate)*Found primarily in Trident gum, it’s thought this ingredient may be used as a whitening agent or texturizer. As a highly processed milk derivative, little is known about its long-term ingestion, although casein was previously linked to baby formula poisonings in China.
> ​*4. Gum Base**It’s quite a mystery what “gum base” is actually made out of, but the investigators found it’s usually a blend of elastomers, resins, plasticizers and fillers. Most manufacturers do not reveal more specifics than this. After all, why would they want you to know that you’re potentially chewing on petroleum-derived paraffin wax, polyvinyl acetate (carpenter’s glue) and talc, which is linked to cancer.*
> 
> ​



And people still chew gum...



> *2. BHT (**Butylated Hydroxytoluene)*BHT is so toxic it’s already been banned in many other countries. In the US, it’s often used as a preservative in chewing gum and other processed foods. BHT has been linked to organ system toxicity, including kidney and liver damage, hyperactivity in children and may be carcinogenic.
> 
> ​


----------



## That Guy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------

